# kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln



## Barsch3000 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum :vik:
und meine erste Frage lautet ob ich mit 2.75 lb karpfen ruten brandungsangeln kann das Gewässer ist die Ostsee 

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## mantikor (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

das wird schon gehen, wenn man bedenkt das man mit diesen ruten fette karpfen rausziehen kann!!bin jetzt nicht so der erfahrene brandungsangler aber mit meinen ruten geht das auch!!


----------



## antonio (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

es wird wohl nicht ums rausziehen gehen,so lange du keine probleme mit dem wg bekommst geht das schon mal zum "kleinen" brandungsangeln.

antonio


----------



## mantikor (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

ich war im zweifel weil beim brandungsangeln ja mitunter auch mal ein dorsch anbeissen kann


----------



## antonio (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

ja und nen dorsch schaffen auch wesentlich filigranere ruten.

antonio


----------



## mantikor (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

aber damit kommt man nicht bis hin zum dorsch oder ?


----------



## Schneidi (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Wenn man damit 50 pfund karpfen drillen kann sollte ein 5 kg dorsch keine probleme darstellen. Das problem wird sein bleie mit 200g auf über 100m zu feuern.


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Moin 

Wenn man davon ausgeht das 2,75 Lbs-60-80 gramm wg 

sind,gibt es zwar ein Problem bei der Wurfweite.

Angeln auf Platte geht aber trotzdem,mußt nur mehr 

Arbeiten,weil das Blei mehr läuft,würde mir Noppenbleie 

besorgen (strömungsbleie).


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Ich denke, diese Klasse sind die Ostsee- Brandungsruten der Zukunft. Sind ja ähnlich den "Bass- Ruten". Und die sind im sw- Bereich derzeit Mode. Einfach probieren, und die Montagen einfach und aerodynamisch halten.


----------



## lsski (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Mußte halt dort angeln wo tiefes Wasser oder eine Rinne in Wurfweite liegt.
Ich fisch immer mit einer Feederrute und gepflochtener Schnur und das Geht weiter als ein Brandungs Knüppel mit dicher Mono und 200g Blei


----------



## peiner freak (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

ich würde damit auf eine seebrücke gehen da reichen meistens 80g und weit werfen brauchst du auch nicht aber für den strand sind die nix
 meine meinung gretz peiner


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Moin, 
habe schon einige Male mit meinen 3 lbs (3,60 m) Karpfenruten am Strand gefischt. Macht richtig Spaß, wenn Wind und Strömung mitspielen, sprich nicht zu stark sind. Einfach ausprobieren, wieviel Deine Ruten tatsächlich an Wurfgewicht vertragen, 3 Unzen (ca. 90 Gramm) sollten es schon sein. Mit einem Haken nach unten geclippt habe ich mit meinen Monokeulenschnüren in 0,28 bummelig 60 m geworfen. Habe zur großen Verwunderung meiner Mitangler (und mir!) jedes Mal mehr gefangen als sie mit Brandungsgerät. Hängt aber auch stark vom Revier ab.
Wegen der Fischgröße brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, das passt schon. Allerdings leidet das empfindliche Gerät schon arg am Strand. Schnell gibts an der Rute Kratzer vom Sand, damit muss man eben rechnen. Wenn Du Fragen zu Montagen, Strand, oder Taktik hast, jederzeit gerne.

Wann ist denn der Ostseetripp geplant? Davon hängt es in erster Linie ab, an welchem Strand Du Aussicht auf Erfolg hast.


----------



## gdno (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Also wenn´s richtig sandig ist reichen auf Platte doch 50-60m dicke aus, und bei ruhiger See auch 60-80g Blei, grade nachts kommen die ja gerne mal dicht ran um zu jagen
 Ich fische auch gerne schwere und mittlere Feederuten in der Brandung und habe nur sehr selten Bedingungen erlebt wo ich mehr als 120g Blei gebraucht hätte (bislang 4x2 Wochen Brandungsurlaub in Schönhagen, also nur rudimentäre Erfahrungen) und wenn´s ordentlich Welle auffen Strand gab habe ich gut auf 20-30m gefangen.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*



gdno schrieb:


> Also wenn´s richtig sandig ist reichen auf Platte doch 50-60m dicke aus, und bei ruhiger See auch 60-80g Blei, grade nachts kommen die ja gerne mal dicht ran um zu jagen
> Ich fische auch gerne schwere und mittlere Feederuten in der Brandung und habe nur sehr selten Bedingungen erlebt wo ich mehr als 120g Blei gebraucht hätte (bislang 4x2 Wochen Brandungsurlaub in Schönhagen, also nur rudimentäre Erfahrungen) und wenn´s ordentlich Welle auffen Strand gab habe ich gut auf 20-30m gefangen.


 
Das ist schon richtig.
Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung, besser Karpfen- oder Feederruten als gar keine.
Nicht selten kommt es aber eben auf jeden Meter Wurfweite, sprich Wurfgewicht + passende Rute an.
Dann wird damit eben etwas knapp...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Stulle (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Ich hab schon mit 2,5 lbs so geangelt entscheident ist hal das du an der stelle mit der kürzeren wurfweite klar kommst das wetter gewichte unter 100g zulässt und keine großen steine Unterwasser liegen. Für's leichte brandungsangeln seh ich ehr heavy feeder ruten kommen.


----------



## Barsch3000 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Danke für die vielen antworten#6 dann wirds wohl irgendwie klappen mit dem Brandungsangeln:g aber kann man damit auch in England also Brighton Brandungsangeln weil da fahre ich auch bald hin und Plattfische gibts da ja auch ach ja kann man denn auch normale karpfenrollen nehmen oder gehen die dann kaputt?


----------



## Vanner (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Kannst die Karpfenrollen nutzen. Denke nur daran dass du das Gerät nach Salzwasserkontakt immer unter Leitungswasser gründlich abspülst.


----------



## Schneidi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Anbei mal ne zwischenfrage. Ich fische die daiwa windcast z auf karpfen. Im sommer möchte ich damit einen tag in fehmahrn brandungsangeln. Salzwasserfest ist die ja aber wie siehts mit sand aus? Hat da schon einer erfahrung gemacht mit der rolle und sand? Rein vom gefühl find ich das teik dafür zu wenig "massiv".


----------



## Stulle (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Sand wird erst ein problem wenn du die Rolle in den sand legst(sie fällt) oder du beim zusammen packen nicht drauf achtest. Ob sie kräftig genug ist weiß ich nicht. Denkt aber daran das du dem dorsch keine 20m flucht erlauben kannst wie einem karpfen oder die sich auch gerne mal in 10kg kraut verstecken. Kleinere karpfen sollten bei dem geschirr ohne viel schnur zu nehmen raus kommen sonst wird das in der Ostsee nur Frust


----------



## vermesser (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Ja, man kann mit Karpfengerät oder schweren Grundruten eingeschränkt in der Brandung oder von der Seebrücke fischen. Mit mehreren ABERS:

1. Strömung und Welle dürfen keine zu hohen Gewichte oder gar Krallenbleie erfordern. Das lösen einer eingegrabenen Kralle über eine Karpfenrute ist kein Spaß.

2. Bei zuviel Kraut is ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht, da die Ringe sich dann mit dem Zeug zusetzen. Brandungsruten haben genau deshalb sehr große Ringe.

3. Von der Seebrücke sollten keine dicken Dorsche zu erwarten sein. Man muss den Fisch heben...bei nem richtigen Dorsch und so einem Stock wirds dünne.

4. Die Rolle sollte einfach nur groß genug sein und die Bremse sollte sich zudrehen lassen. Kontakt mit Sand ist strikt zu vermeiden (aber auch bei richtigen Brandungsrollen).

Kurz...unter guten Bedingungen funktioniert es gut oder gar besser als mit Brandungsgerät, unter richtigen Brandungsbedingungen mit Wind, Strom und Welle und Kraut nicht wirklich!


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Ich habe als Jugendlicher mit Teleruten (30-60g) in der Brandung geangelt, die deutlich schlechtere Wurfweiten ermöglichen, als eine moderne Karpfenruten. Für extremes Brandungsangeln bei starkem Wind oder bei sehr hohen Wurweiten stoßen Karpfenruten natürlich an Grenzen. Je nach Modell kann man Gewichte bis über 100g werfen. Für weite Würfe würde ich ZIP Bleie nehmen und bei starker Strömung Krallenbleie. Als geübter Werfer sind mit einer 2,75 lbs Rute Wurfweiten von 100m drin und man fängt oftmals deutlich näher am Strand. ;-)


----------



## magi (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Ich habe sowas auch schon versucht. Wenn du nicht "Ententeichwetter" hast lass es! Das Problem sehe ich nicht beim Werfen oder Drillen, sondern eher in der Tatsache, dass 100 g Bleie-mit oder ohne Krallen- sonst einfach nicht liegenbleiben. Gerade wenn du viel Querströmung und erst recht Krautgang hast. Du könntest höchstens aktiv mit der Karpfenrute fischen- sprich Buttlöffel und zupfen/einholen. Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Nähe einen Hafen ect., der ruhiges wasser zum ansitzen bietet..


----------



## lsski (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Deswegen habe ich auf meiner Heavyfeeder-Freilaufrolle auch 20er Geflochtene mit 5m 45er Mono drauf damit die Strömung nicht so großen Einfluss hat.
100g -200g Futterkörbe mit Fischfetzen und zugedrückt, locken den Fisch auch an den Haken!
:m Ich fange so Platte auf Platte immer an der selben Stelle!
Das geht nach einer Stunde wie´s Brezelbacken.
Die Stelle wird gewechselt wenn die Platten zu klein sind oder mini-Dorsche nerven.


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

und der knoten von der 45er+20er geht bei deiner feeder gut durch die ringe?
und wieso hat die strömung da nicht so nen einfluß?

antonio


----------



## maflomi01 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Jepp das geht , Allerdings hab ich eine Feeder die sehr Große Ringe hat ( für eine Feeder sind es meist 4-5mm Durchmesser , meine hat da 7mm Ringdurchmesser an der Spitze ) und der Knoten muss natürlich gut gebunden sein.
Das mit der Schnur , 0,45er Mono übt einfach mehr Wiederstand im Wasser aus als eine Geflecht, gemeint ist hier der druck von der Seite bei Strömung oder bei Wellengang.


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

4-5 mm durchmesser ist schon sehr groß für ne feeder und doch wohl eher ne ausnahme.

antonio


----------



## lsski (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

|uhoh: Ne ist klar nicht mit den orginal Feedern die baut man sich natürlich selber!
Spitzenring am Besten direkt mit Knicklichthalter kaufen #6

Knoten :"Verbesserter Albright"

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/SIC....html?XTCsid=9dedf034817636449a5bb9a05b79f0df

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil1.pdf

So und jetzt nicht viel Schnacken Fische warten schon!


----------



## steen (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*

Moin,
ich hab 3 heavy-feeder zum brandungsangeln, so rote von be., will keine werbung machen, die werfen 230g futterkörbe  mit schmackes (für brassen gedacht, iiiiiiiih,) so 180g mit zwei mundschnüren sind für die kein problem,
musst eben dünne schnüre haben wegen der kleinen ringe und bei minustemps. wird´s lästig, aber sonst einfach geil...
habs auch schon mit daiwa-karpfenruten, 2,75lb, probiert, geht prima, bissel länge hat gefehlt und nach so 2-3 mal hat man da auch gesehen das carp nicht dorsch bedeutet, zwecks salzwasservorkommen...! mit `ner dusche nach`m angeln ist das aber wieder ok.
feederruten gehen eben bei starker welle, auch mit dünner geflochtener, an ihre grenzen, und wenn dann noch kraut geht...! bei ententeich oder moderater welle sind die unschlagbar, man sieht richtig wie sich die 5-mark-stücke( sorry; 2 euronen) auf den haken schieben.
ich hab in norwegen einen 10,2 kilo dorsch mit so `ner heavy-feeder bis zum fähranleger gebracht, dann längs bis zum ufer gezogen und einem zuschauenden norweger die rute mit "please, hold" in die hand gedrückt, um dann an der steinpackung runterzukrabbeln und das biest zu grabschen...
mit `ner 2,75lb-gerte hätte ich ihn rausgehoben...
geht alles, du musst zum fisch kommen, zu dir holst du ihn schon
mfg jörg


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: kann man mit 2.75 lb karpfenruten an der Ostsee Plattfischangeln*



Barsch3000 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen antworten#6 dann wirds wohl irgendwie klappen mit dem Brandungsangeln:g aber kann man damit auch in England also Brighton Brandungsangeln weil da fahre ich auch bald hin und Plattfische gibts da ja auch ach ja kann man denn auch normale karpfenrollen nehmen oder gehen die dann kaputt?



nur bei teichwetter und und 20m rauswerfen. allerdings wen  dann einen Wolfsbarsch ueber 5kg an der Angel bekommst dann ist es aus .

Wuerde Brandungsgeschirr dir empfehelen und Krallengewichte von 5oz-8oz. 150-240grams! Meist wird 150-180gram gefischt.
als hauptschnur 0.40 und 0.50-0.80 Schlagschnur.


Nimm die Karpfenrute mit zum Makrelenangeln und fuer Tobiasfische
. makrelenvorfach und 60-100gram Birnenblei. brauchst ja koederfische. ansonsten nehme seeringelwuermer. Tintenfisch, Sandaale, Wattwuermer ect. zum angeln. bekommst in jedem Angelladen in England . 

In England haben ca. 100 verschiedene Fischarten.
In Brighton sind auch Congeraale
, Rays , Bullhuss und andere kleine haiarten unterwegs. Meist wirst allerdings mit Bream(Meerbrassen) bombardiert.

Tintenfischstuecke sind am besten fuer diese. kauf aber ungewaschene)

Viel Glueck


----------

